
Harvey Is What Climate Change Looks Like - mnm1
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/08/28/climate-change-hurricane-harvey-215547
======
basicplus2
Previous floods in recorded history...

[http://m.chron.com/news/houston-
texas/houston/article/Histor...](http://m.chron.com/news/houston-
texas/houston/article/Historic-Texas-flooding-events-and-Houston-
this-7255052.php#photo-7626161)

How they drained the lands...

[https://www.hcfcd.org/flooding-floodplains/harris-countys-
fl...](https://www.hcfcd.org/flooding-floodplains/harris-countys-flooding-
history/)

